# Need Cedar Fence Post Replaced, West Summit County



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

I built this cedar fence in 2008. 

My neighbor's contractor took out a fencepost with his D50.

Looking for someone to dig out old fencepost (it's set in a bag of quickcrete) and set a new post, also in quickcrete. 

I've got lots of hand tools - shovels, manual post hole digger, etc. If you need something I don't have, we can rent it. 

I work at home most days and am available on site most of the time. 

It's been 10 days since it was damaged. The damage is documented in a police report and complaint to the building department. My neighbor has more money than brains and I'm tired of waiting for him to do the right thing.

You will receive payment directly from me . (I will deal with reimbursement issues.) I'm amenable to pay-as-we go progress payments. I will not pay substantial fees in advance of work performed.


----------

